# Cash's Shepherd Pie



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

This is an experiment. Cash seems to need a little more fiber. And I need a way to stretch the Bison at 7.69 a lb. We give Cash a home made bison medallion with each meal to lesson the ratio of bone and organs and fat (from the Natures Variety medallion) when he was sick we were doing cooked bison and potato and he seemed to have more energy, so when he was well we continued adding a bit of potato to his medallions, but he had a bad allergic spring/summer, and he got kinda constipated so I wondered it the potato wasn't agreeing with him... (although he gets that too) I really don't want another dog with anal gland issues.

so here is my experiment on the left... each bin is 2/3 bison, topped with mashed cooked lima beans for fiber. less sugar than pumpkin.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yum! (I think... At least from a dog's perspective!:biggrin1


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

we have lucky, lucky dogs... looks YUMMY! 
did you get a consult with Sabine?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, you are a good mommy Missy!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tammy, I got a consult a long while back... With a mix and match options so I can complement the NV raw we feed. When get lazy and just feed the NV, Cash seems to get upset stomachs more. I asked Sabine, and she explained that not all dogs can handle the bone and organ content in the commercial raws and that I could feed 25% of their calories in lean meat. In his case it is bison. And then when he had his pancreatitis after his rabies/steroid fiasco the extra lean patty and some veggies lower the fat and I hope up the fiber. 

The Lima beans I thought of myself, but asked her to make sure they are ok. We'll see
I have a few more of his old potato and bison to go through before I try. 

And oh yeah....these are truly lucky dogs, these neezers.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Missy--you are awesome! Just saying~ :kiss:

Your boys are SO LUCKY!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

wowza! You are good Mom, Missy!  Even cupcake portions and all.I hadn't thought of lima bean for fiber . I bet it went over well!!

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

When cash had that scary rabies/pancreatitis scare. I played around with a site that you need to acess thru a vet. That you plug in conditions, preferences in protein and if you sangho protein, lo carb, grain free, etc... And they give you a recipe and a supplement regime. Of course it is their own supplements so two products fit all. But the recipe for cash used limabeansas the carb source. I never did it but learned something.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Did he like them??


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I guess there may be more calories in the limas than green beans? I am not sure mine will eat pumpkin...my mother's would not..but it looks good...yes these little neezers are lucky..


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

flynn, yes more calories, but more fiber too...and much less sugars than pumpkin.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Missy said:


> flynn, yes more calories, but more fiber too...and much less sugars than pumpkin.


Think I will try them, for filler mainly..my little girl would eat until she dropped!!!


----------

